# Coolritiba



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Coldritiba is really cool.


----------



## Alyzando Cresce (Jan 6, 2012)

Como eu já comentei nesse thread acho bom acrescentar uma coisinha que faltou: sempre que eu interagia com alguém, seja na rua ou numa academia que eu ia ou outro lugar, eu notava que as pessoas eram muito educadas e, quando perguntavam de onde eu era e eu respondia que era de Belém/PA, elas se tornavam ainda mais simpáticas, como querendo tratar bem um visitante, e também sempre me diziam que o povo de lá era meio fechado, quase como se desculpando por isso. Fiquei com a impressão que o pessoal de Curitiba pensa que eles têm fama nacional de serem "fechados" ou pouco amigáveis, mas eu realmente não fiquei com essa impressão, pelo contrário, me senti muito bem tratado pelo povo de lá. Aliás, não é à toa que sempre retorno pra Curitiba e este ano estou com passagem comprada pra outubro ir para o sul novamente.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Alyzando Cresce said:


> Como eu já comentei nesse thread acho bom acrescentar uma coisinha que faltou: sempre que eu interagia com alguém, seja na rua ou numa academia que eu ia ou outro lugar, eu notava que as pessoas eram muito educadas e, quando perguntavam de onde eu era e eu respondia que era de Belém/PA, elas se tornavam ainda mais simpáticas, como querendo tratar bem um visitante, e também sempre me diziam que o povo de lá era meio fechado, quase como se desculpando por isso. Fiquei com a impressão que o pessoal de Curitiba pensa que eles têm fama nacional de serem "fechados" ou pouco amigáveis, mas eu realmente não fiquei com essa impressão, pelo contrário, me senti muito bem tratado pelo povo de lá. Aliás, não é à toa que sempre retorno pra Curitiba e este ano estou com passagem comprada pra outubro ir para o sul novamente.


Nunca tive a impressão do curitibano ser um povo bronco ou fechado. Eu acho que muitos confundem isso com discrição, esta sim um dos atributos da boa educação. Estive quatro vezes e nas quatro fui muito bem atendido por onde passei. Para ser simpático, ao meu ver, não precisa ser expansivo, basta ter polidez e ser atencioso.

Obrigado por comentar!


----------



## Arqmorais (Jul 21, 2013)

Chocado com a limpeza da cidade...


----------

